# Post your Google WAVE id's here!



## soumya (Nov 7, 2009)

Man, 

I am getting bored in google wave! So let's wave with each other. 

My id is sengupta.soumya

P.S. Mods you can merge this thread with the invites thread, but I don't think it would be right


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2009)

same here......!!

Mine is krishnandu.sarkar

Sent u request.....add it.....!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 8, 2009)

jagannaathan 

add me


_


----------



## nvidia (Nov 8, 2009)

^Added all of you.
Me: akshayms91


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2009)

^^ Req sent....!! Accept it....!!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 8, 2009)

My crazy9killer


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 8, 2009)

varad.choudhari


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2009)

^^ Sent req to u all...!!


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 8, 2009)

i already have google wave


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2009)

I know.....I mean I added u all.....!!


----------



## nvidia (Nov 8, 2009)

^^Lol


----------



## Chirag (Nov 8, 2009)

chiragshivnani


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^^^^^ Added


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 10, 2009)

Please send me invitation for google wave. My mail id is prudhivisekhar@gmail.com. Please some one send me invitaion. PLEASE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

^^^ Dont ask for Google Wave invis here.....No one hav invi for sending to others

If ny will b posted here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121598


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 10, 2009)

@Krishnadu

Hi. Can u send me invitaion for google wave. Please...........
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
k..........


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

Mere paas nahi hain bhai......No one hav ny invite for sending to others. Google havn'e gave us tat option yet.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine is:- *krazzywarrior1994*

Some idiot took krazzywarrior


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 10, 2009)

^^^^hahahahaha


_


----------



## aditya_v (Nov 10, 2009)

Actually, Wave isn't for chatting... So if you guys are thinking of doin something cool ( maybe write a review, or discuss movies, sites etc ) then i am in


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

^^Pehle aa to jao yaar.....!! Phir dekha jayga....!!


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 10, 2009)

can you guys send me invitation for google WAVE at sxyadii@yahoo.in??


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 28, 2009)

add me 2..My google wave id is contact.hrsh


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^^ Added...!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 28, 2009)

all above added 
add me : vishalgmistry

hope fun starting shortly


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2009)

santhoshinbang


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

Added.....!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2009)

amarendra.bandla


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 30, 2009)

meet.naik.1988 [at] googlewave


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 30, 2009)

all above added

clmlbx


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 1, 2009)

all added


----------



## dreams (Dec 1, 2009)

finally received invite frm google..

mine, chandhru.s

lets wave!!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 1, 2009)

added dreams


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 4, 2009)

gsmsikar

add me ...


----------



## ratul5100 (Dec 5, 2009)

ratul.jindal16<at>gmail.com 

I recently got a G WAVE invitation...Lol


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi.....to all of u.Add me too. My id is prudhivisekhar@gmail.com


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Dec 7, 2009)

Add me too... prashanthnbhat


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 7, 2009)

Digit has an official wave in case you guys aren't there. Search 
*with: public "OFFICIAL DIGIT magazine"*


----------



## maxmk (Dec 7, 2009)

Add me milind.koyande


----------



## ananth2ananth (Dec 11, 2009)

ananth2ananth@googlewave.com

Add me friends.Lets wave


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 30, 2010)

add me 
sskthegr8


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2010)

everyone whose posted there id's here , is anyone.... still actively waving then add me


----------



## rishitells (Apr 1, 2010)

hiiii...guys
please add me too...

rishabh.sharma1990@gmail.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 1, 2010)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> hiiii...guys
> please add me too...
> 
> rishabh.sharma1990@gmail.com



added you...


----------



## rishitells (Apr 4, 2010)

hey I've added all of you....

but I am a bit confused now, 
because there is no activity in my waves 
can u please briefly describe how to communicate with each other....I am new to it.
I've added all the members in a wave titled "hello".....but nothing's happening.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 8, 2010)

mine is a.is.pentagram@gmail.com. I find wave a good platform  than buzz


----------

